# "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Nintendos Switch ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*


----------



## Do Berek (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Es ist halt eine Konsole/Handheld für die Zielgruppe die Nintendo schon immer hatte: Kinder/Jugendliche und Japaner.
Beide fängt man mit den Eigenmarken und viel buntem Hokuspokus und lustigen Spielereien wie Wii oder Switch


----------



## Rolk (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich hätte warscheinlich wortwörtlich zum besten gegeben was Herr Vogel geschrieben hat.

Der Herr Staudacher sieht so verändert aus.


----------



## matty2580 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Eigentlich sind alle Redakteure sehr skeptisch gegenüber Nintendos neuer Konsole.
Ich sehe das etwas gelassener.
Die Wii war ein großer Erfolg, die Wii U nicht, und vielleicht gelingt mit der Switch wieder ein Durchbruch.
Auf jeden Fall wird es wieder die guten Eigenproduktionen von Nintendo geben.
Allein dafür lohnt sich für mich schon die neue Konsole.


----------



## kadda67 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Meiner Meinung nach macht Nintendo die selben Fehler wie bei der WiiU. Was bietet die Switch, was der Vorgänger nicht bieten konnte? Mobilität und mehr Leistung. Aber so richtig mobil kann so ein klobiges Tablet nicht sein und viel Leistung kann man da auch nicht reinpacken.


----------



## Bleistein (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Euer Mangel an Glauben ist beklagenswert. 


N


----------



## TheNewNow (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



kadda67 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach macht Nintendo die selben Fehler wie bei der WiiU. Was bietet die Switch, was der Vorgänger nicht bieten konnte? Mobilität und mehr Leistung. Aber so richtig mobil kann so ein klobiges Tablet nicht sein und viel Leistung kann man da auch nicht reinpacken.



Was macht die PS4 besser als die PS3 ? Mehr Leistung ... 

Davon abgesehen gibt Nintendo das 2 Bildschirme Prinzip auf, macht also ALLE Games mit Controller spielbar (nicht nur mit den Wii U Gamepad). Ansonsten stimmt. Die Konsole macht aktuell sonst, bis auf den Entfall der nervigen Steuerung, der Mobilität und mehr Leistung nichts groß anders. Warum aber auch was würdest du noch anders machen?


----------



## Kuomo (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich hoffe das Konzept geht auf und die Switch wird ein Erfolg, dann braucht man in Zukunft  nurnoch eine Nintendo Konsole und es wird weiterhin eine ernsthafte  mobile Gaming Plattform geben.
Die große Unbekannte bleibt der 3rd Party Support. Wieder mal setzt Nintendo auf gänzlich andere Hardware, die üblichen AAA Titel werden es so kaum auf den Switch schaffen. Bisher fahren sie mit den Handhelds sehr gut, trotz Smartphone Boom, die Zeichen stehen also garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Blom (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich hoffe die wird was.
Von Nintendo erwarte ich und will ich keine 3te konsole die einen PC nachahmt. Wenn ich anspruchsvolle Spiele spielen will geh ich an meinen PC, ganz einfach.
Playstation und Xbox interessieren mich einfach kein Stück, die paar exklusiven Spiele muss ich jetzt nicht unbedingt haben.
Ich drücke Nintendo jedenfalls beide Daumen


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Für mich wäre es nichts wirklich beeindruckendes.
Wenn ich jedoch an meine Tochter denke die jetzt 3 ,ist Nintendo bisher immer der Kindgerechteste Hersteller gewesen.
Und auch meine Frau liebt es mit Ihr Konsolentennis und Puzzels zu Spielen.
Darum ist Nintendo für mich schon fast Pflicht,damit die kleine nicht sieht das Papa gleichzeitig in Doom ne haxe metzelt.


----------



## Freiheraus (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

WiiU = 352 GFLOPS
Tegra X1 (Maxwell) = 512 GFLOPS
Tegra "Parker" (Pascal) = vermutlich ca. 768 GFLOPS (GPU laut Nvidia 50% schneller als Tegra X1)
 Xbox One = 1310 GFLOPS

Die Basisstation der Switch soll laut neusten News keine zusätzliche Hardware-Power bieten. Die Spiele werden wohl technologisch auf Mobile-Niveau bleiben. Ein neuer flotterer Handheld mit TV-Anschluss-Option in meinen Augen. 

Switch ist tatsächlich nicht ganz glücklich gewählt, der Begriff ist auch in der Dom/Sub-Szene geläufig und die Japaner sind ja ohnehin etwas eigenartig in manchen Bereichen.


----------



## halo_fourteen (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



superherooo schrieb:


> statt einem 0815 tablet werde ich mir die nintendo switch kaufen.
> und natürlich einen großteil der exklusives dafür.
> denke nintendo landet mit dem teil eine punktlandung.
> 
> ...



Die meisten Leute kaufen Tablets primär zum surfen und Video gucken. Das wird schwierig mit dem Switch ohne Touchscreen.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



superherooo schrieb:


> statt einem 0815 tablet werde ich mir die nintendo switch kaufen.
> und natürlich einen großteil der exklusives dafür.
> denke nintendo landet mit dem teil eine punktlandung.
> 
> ...



Na dann viel Spaß. Ich habe schaurige Erinnerungen an den "Browser" der bisherigen Nintendo-Konsolen, und selbst grundlegende Apps wie z.B. Youtube wird es wohl kaum geben. Mal ganz davon abgesehen: Hat das Ding überhaupot einen Touchscreen? 

Sollte nicht die Hölle zufrieren wird die Switch kein brauchbarer Tabletersatz werden. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Nintendo sie so positionieren will, ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß.* Ich habe schaurige Erinnerungen an den "Browser" der bisherigen Nintendo-Konsolen, und selbst grundlegende Apps wie z.B. Youtube wird es wohl kaum geben.* Mal ganz davon abgesehen: Hat das Ding überhaupot einen Touchscreen?
> 
> Sollte nicht die Hölle zufrieren wird die Switch kein brauchbarer Tabletersatz werden. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Nintendo sie so positionieren will, ehrlich gesagt.



Die grausigen Erinnerungen betreffen vermutlich die Wii.
Auf der WiiU ist der Browser 1A, genauso 1A wie die Youtube-App und die Amazon Prime App.
Was die Switch als Tablet-Ersatz taugt, kann momentan aber niemand sagen.


----------



## e4syyy (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Für mich ist Nintendo nun endgültig geschichte.


----------



## cl55amg (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Für mich ist Nintendo nun endgültig geschichte.



Leider hat Nintendo nicht eine 3. Variante der PS4 und Xbox gebracht mit schnellerer Hardware. Dann wäre der NX sicher ganz aktuell für dich. Wobei dann hättest du vermutlich gesagt: Was soll ich mit einer stationären High End Nintendo Konsole wenn man doch schon die Playstation und Xbox hat?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Oktober 2016)

*&quot;Nintendos Switch ...&quot; - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich weiß noch nicht so recht, was ich von dem Ding halten soll. Ich hoffe es wird nicht eine Konsole nach dem Motto "Viel gewollt aber nichts 100% richtig gemacht"...


----------



## manimani89 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Leider hat Nintendo nicht eine 3. Variante der PS4 und Xbox gebracht mit schnellerer Hardware. Dann wäre der NX sicher ganz aktuell für dich. Wobei dann hättest du vermutlich gesagt: Was soll ich mit einer stationären High End Nintendo Konsole wenn man doch schon die Playstation und Xbox hat?



naja aber mit dem konzept das die leistung nicht stimmt wird kein publisher aufspringen denn die haben ja schon gemeckert das es keine exklusiven games für pro oder scorpio gibt. daher wirds ihr wohl so ergehen wie der wii u!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich bin vom Konzept nach einiger Überlegung ganz und garnicht begeistert aber wie schon bei der Wii U lasse ich mich gerne durch gute Spiele begeistern. Ob das ein Kracher für Nintendo wird kann wohl atm niemand abschätzen. So etwas wie die Wii wird es aber wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## cl55amg (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



manimani89 schrieb:


> naja aber mit dem konzept das die leistung nicht stimmt wird kein publisher aufspringen denn die haben ja schon gemeckert das es keine exklusiven games für pro oder scorpio gibt. daher wirds ihr wohl so ergehen wie der wii u!



Für eine Handheld Konsole sollte die Leistung absolut stimmen, da vermutlich eine Tegra X2 verwandte Custom Lösung verbaut ist.
Die third party Entwickler und Publisher haben sich ja auch schon positiv zum Switch geäußert.


----------



## hodenbussard (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Scheißt doch mal auf die Hardwarefakten....
Die Games machen die Mucke 
..und da hat Nintendo mich bis dato noch nie hängen lassen 
Rumnörgeln bei Pc Games ist ja hier ok,aber ne Konsole entspricht nun mal nicht einen Gaming-PC.Also sollte das Erlebniss beim daddeln rüberkommen,und nicht über die Hardware.


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Kein Fisch kein fleisch.

Ein Konzept das die Kompromisse und Probleme des Handheld und konsolen Gaming auf die Spitze treibt.

Trotzdem freue ich mich auf Mario.


Und wenns nur auf dem pc Emulator ist


----------



## Homerclon (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich hab kein Interesse an der neuen Konsole. Ich hab kein bedarf für einen Handheld, eine klassische Stationäre Konsole wäre mir lieber gewesen.
Aber ich spiele eh praktisch nur noch am PC. Sollte mich mal wieder Lust auf die alten Nintendo-Serien haben, krame ich meine alten Konsolen raus und spiel die alten Spiele.



Freiheraus schrieb:


> WiiU = 352 GFLOPS
> Tegra X1 (Maxwell) = 512 GFLOPS
> Tegra "Parker" (Pascal) = vermutlich ca. 768 GFLOPS (GPU laut Nvidia 50% schneller als Tegra X1)
> Xbox One = 1310 GFLOPS
> ...


Ich gehe davon aus, das im Mobil-Modus der Takt reduziert wird um die Akkulaufzeit nicht über alle Maße zu Strapazieren, und dies mit reduzierten Grafikdetails/Auflösung einhergeht.
Die Kunden fänden es bestimmt nicht witzig wenn nach 30-60min der Saft alle ist.



> Switch ist tatsächlich nicht ganz glücklich gewählt, der Begriff ist auch in der Dom/Sub-Szene geläufig und die Japaner sind ja ohnehin etwas eigenartig in manchen Bereichen.


Bist du da aktiv weil du das weißt? Ich hab Switch jedenfalls nicht damit in Verbindung gesetzt. Ich stehe dem Namen Neutral ggü. Find den Namen eigentlich ziemlich treffend.
Englische Muttersprachler werden da vermutlich auch keine falsche Gedanken bei haben. Switch bedeutet sowie wie Schalter oder umschalten, aber auch auswechseln.


----------



## violinista7000 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich hatte neben dem PC auch ein NES, und wie habe ich das Ding geliebt! Wenn Mario 1,2,3 auf dem PC (nicht mit Emulatoren) legal kommen würden, würde ich sofort zugreifen! 

Wer mobil spielen möchte, spielt meistens mit dem Smartphone! Nintendo hätte die Spiele per Smartphone für Unterwegs erweitern können. PGO zeigt sehr gut wo es lang geht! Irgendwelche items oder Hinweisse im Stadtzemtrum holen, und dann nach Hause weiter auf dem Fernseher. Dank Smartphone brauche ich kein anderes Gerät, von daher wird bei mir nichts mit der Mobilität der Switch, NICHTS!



			
				Galerie schrieb:
			
		

> ... SSEEEEGAAAAAA! Düdü düdüdü Düdü Düdüdü düdumm.


----------



## Quake2008 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Es hat sich ausgeswitched Nintendo. Klappe zu Maus Tod.  Naja, die haben ca 40 Milliarden auf der hohen Kante. Das wird für einige Fehlschläge ausreichen. Nintendo ist wie MS für die PC Branche, die können nicht verstehen oder hören was der Kunde will. Eine 8 kern Cpu, 16 Gb ram, Polaris und 1 -2 TB Platte, Wii U Pro Controller fertig. Mehr will ich doch gar nicht. 400 Euro und ich fasse keine Ps4 und One mehr an.


Eine Dockingstation für den 3ds hätte es auch getan.


----------



## Quake2008 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich musste grad an das denken:  ALL does what Nintendon't!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7nsBoqJ6s8


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich hab mir beim Trailer nur gedacht, arme Menschheit. Als ob man seinen Allerwertesten keine 2m mehr aus dem haus bewegen könnte, ohne permanent in so ein Dreckskastl zu gaffen.
Bin ebenfalls groß geworden mit NES & Co aber seit der Wii und dem ganzen Rumgefuchtel, geht das echt alles an mir vorbei was die bringen.
Aber ok, bin weder Kind noch Japaner


----------



## OEZMEN (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich denke das Nintendo das gleiche Schicksal ereilen wird wie Sega auch wenn es noch ein Paar jahre dauern wird.

Letzt endlich wird sich die Switch durchwachsen verkaufen. Ihr werden so wie es aussieht so ziemlich alle aktuellen PS4 bzw xbox one spiele zur Verfügung stehen ( nicht die exklusiv titel klar ). Das ist von der Hardware power und Kompatibilität her anscheinend kein Problem.

Sobald jedoch die aktuelle PS4 &Xbox1 von den 3Herstellern nicht mehr supportet werden weil sie dann schlicht zu langsam werden, werden die Entwickler sich dann auf die Ps4Pro und Xbox S konzentrieren. Dann jedoch ist es auch mit dem support für die Switch vorbei da diese ja auf dem selben Leistung Niveau ist. Oder zumindest Tripel A Support wird eingestampft werden da diese erfahrungsgemäß Hardware hungrig sind. Die Ps4&Xbox1 haben nun schon paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und ab 2019 werden die Nachfolger in Sichtweite sein da ist die switch gerade mal knapp 2 Jahre alt und bekommt kein tripel A support mehr.

Aber solange die ps4 und Xbox beliefert werden solange wird auch die Swicht mit spielen von 3 Herstellern beliefert.

Ich denke das wird der Grund sein warum die Konsole eher durchwachsen verkaufen wird. Kein finanzieller erfolg wie die Wii aber nicht so ein Desaster wie die Wii U. Die Konsole mit den Specs hätte 2014 kommen müssen dann wär sie Top und zukunftssicher. Sie kommt einfach zu spät bzw hätte leistungsfähiger sein müssen um zu überzeugen.


----------



## Freiheraus (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, das im Mobil-Modus der Takt reduziert wird um die Akkulaufzeit nicht über alle Maße zu Strapazieren, und dies mit reduzierten Grafikdetails/Auflösung einhergeht.
> Die Kunden fänden es bestimmt nicht witzig wenn nach 30-60min der Saft alle ist.



Davon gehe ich auch aus, aber übertreiben können sie es selbst im stationären Betrieb nicht mit den Taktraten, sonst muss ein Lüfter irgendwo (im Handheld selbst?) drinstecken.  




Homerclon schrieb:


> Bist du da aktiv weil du das weißt? Ich hab Switch jedenfalls nicht damit in Verbindung gesetzt. Ich stehe dem Namen Neutral ggü. Find den Namen eigentlich ziemlich treffend.
> Englische Muttersprachler werden da vermutlich auch keine falsche Gedanken bei haben. Switch bedeutet sowie wie Schalter oder umschalten, aber auch auswechseln.



Haha, nee ich habe damit nichts am Hut, kenne nur eine weibliche Person, die aus Verliebtheit in der Richtung etwas  ausprobiert/mitgemacht hat. Was manche für einen "Partner" nicht alles tun... 
Aber über solche Theme bin ich auch schon vor 10 Jahren, als Chatrooms noch angesagt waren, in Ü30-Räumen unfreiwillig gestolpert. Man hat halt über Gott und die Welt diskutiert^^

Und wenn es eine amerikanische Firma gewesen wäre, die ein Gerät mit der Bezeichnung "Switch" vorgestellt hätte, gäbe es diese Assozation bei mir auch eher nicht. Aber bei Japanern, da denke ich immer irgendwie an Kuriosa, die mit Sexualität zu tun haben, weil Japaner bei vielen Gelegenheiten mit irgendeinem verniedlichten, schrägen Sex-Gedöns kommen. Egal ob Anime-Figuren, TV-Shows oder Spiele, oft sind Zöpfe, Kniestrümpfe, kurze Röckchen und sonstiges schräges Zeug an Bord.


----------



## mannefix (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Schreibe ich hier nur DüDÜdüüü, bekomme ich ne Anzeige wegen Spams.


----------



## Wired (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Bleistein schrieb:


> Euer Mangel an Glauben ist beklagenswert.
> 
> 
> N


Sei mal realistisch.

Die Zeiten von BIG N sind schon lang vorbei.

Als sich, noch vor der ersten Playstation, Sony und Nintendo wegen dem CD Laufwerk für das SNES damals "gekloppt" haben und es bis zum Eklat auf Rechtlicher Ebene kam und Sony dann mit dem Laufwerk die Ur Playstation baute versetzte Sony mit der Console Nintendo ne tiefe blutende Fleischwunde die noch immer blutet.

Ich schätze mal das sich Nintendo bis heut davon nich erholt hat.


----------



## shootme55 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Der einzige Grund warum ich eine WiiU mein Eigen nenne ist ein nostalgischer Anfall meinerseits. Da die Switch so wie es aussieht nicht kompatibel ist zu vorherigen Generationen und ich mobil nicht spiele hat sich das Thema Big N für mich erledigt. Ausnahme ist Pokemon Go, das spiel ich noch ca. eine Stunde in der Woche...


----------



## restX3 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Ich hab mir beim Trailer nur gedacht, arme Menschheit. Als ob man seinen Allerwertesten keine 2m mehr aus dem haus bewegen könnte, ohne permanent in so ein Dreckskastl zu gaffen.
> Bin ebenfalls groß geworden mit NES & Co aber seit der Wii und dem ganzen Rumgefuchtel, geht das echt alles an mir vorbei was die bringen.
> Aber ok, bin weder Kind noch Japaner



Dito.
Für mich ist Nintendo seit der Wii auch nichts mehr.


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Versteh viele nicht die, die Wii in den Himmel jubeln, allein die Joysticks sind für die Tonne, spiele  kein Vergleich zu snes Zeiten.

switch sehe ich eher mit schwachen Gefühlen, sprich 50:50 es kann was werden aber es kann auch voll nach hinten los gehen.

-die Joysticks sind wieder mal für die Tonne.
-mir zu sehr auf Lifestyle 

+Grafik wird ganz nett sein
+nimmt nicht viel Platz weg
+hochwertige Nintendo Qualität

trau dem Konzept nicht so wirklich, mehr als 200€ wäre sie mir nicht wert.

naja mal schauen wie es wird.


----------



## XETH (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure
> (...) Zelda: Skyward Sword habe ich mir zum Launch gekauft, aber nur kurz (wirklich kurz) gespielt, da ich mir für so ein "echtes" Spiel auch einen "echten" Controller gewünscht habe. Den scheint es für die/den/das Switch zu geben - dufte! (...)


Aha und der WiiU Pro Controller war kein Controller mit dem man das Spiel hätte spielen können oder was?


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



XETH schrieb:


> Aha und der WiiU Pro Controller war kein Controller mit dem man das Spiel hätte spielen können oder was?



Der wiiu pro Controller? Sowohl auf der Wii als auch der wiiu unterstützte skyward sword den Controller nicht.

Also Nein, der Pro Controller war kein Controller mit dem man das Spiel hätte spielen können.

War fuer mich uebrigens der grund das game zu stoppen wegen der sinnfreien fuchtellei fuer schwerthiebe.


----------



## Bleistein (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass es der Knaller wird, aber lasst uns doch mal abwarten, bis die ganze Katze aus dem Sack ist. (Ihr wisst ja wohl, was mit dem passiert ist, von dem das Zitat stammt)

Grundsätzlich brauche ich nicht mehr von dem, was es eh schon gibt. Darum bin ich froh, dass es keine PS4Pro mit Mario wird. Ich traue Nintendo zumindest noch etwas mehr zu, als man in einem 3 Minutenclip herüberbringen kann.


----------



## Lexx (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Nintendos Switch ..." - Das meinen die Redakteure*



Rolk schrieb:


> Der Herr Staudacher sieht so verändert aus.


Den gibts bei PCGH nicht mehr.

Fly safe, Reinhard


----------

